# Yongnuo 600 rt II vs canon equivelant



## SuzukiGS750EZ (May 3, 2017)

Does anybody have experience with both? I see I can get the yongnuo (2) flashes and controller for 310$ or one canon for I think 480? Should I buy one canon and buy another when I can afford it, or get the cheaper ones


----------



## FotosbyMike (May 3, 2017)

I own and use the YN568EXII, the flash works great, has good flash power. The battery door broke on mine so I use a rubber band to hold it shut, the durability is definitely lower than Canon.

If I needed compact flashes would I buy Yongnuos again, Yes for the most part they work great. Also the YN-622C wireless triggers are great they fire 100% of the time.


----------



## SuzukiGS750EZ (May 3, 2017)

Do the canon flashes have different features? I'm sure the quality is greater, but by how much? I don't mind buying one canon if it will save me a headache later


----------



## FotosbyMike (May 3, 2017)

Features as in...? What are you looking to do, what will you be using the speed lights for?


----------



## SuzukiGS750EZ (May 3, 2017)

Mostly portraits. Just wondering about compatibility with my 80d. I see the canon has a meter on the front of it where as the yongnuo doesn't.


----------

